# Hey guys, new guy checking in.



## gunscatter (Apr 25, 2013)

For a long time I've been playing IL2 1946 without much knowledge of what goes into the machine, what panels do what etc. Then comes along this random post about the F4F Wildcat's engine specs. Normally when I played with the F4F I tend to overheat and passed it off as how the aircraft flies and open the radiator to full. It's only after reading the cruising engine powerchart did I realise I've been flying at combat power for the longest time .

I decided to get to work and try hunt down more technical manuals and I came to this site, it's like finding a treasure trove! Thanks to all those people who scan and upload them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 25, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## gunscatter (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you guys you're all too kind.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2013)

Wait until the rest of the lunatics show up!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi, lunch is served sometime after breakfast. Medications are dispensed immediately after lunch. Welcome to the forum, and please remember to avoid cell ... I mean room, number 10A .... that's Jan's place!


----------



## Readie (Apr 26, 2013)

You mean to say he's moved? Jan was in room 101 last I heard...

We are not all mad here, the British members are a model of sober but, witty thoughtful postings.
Somtimes our humour is lost in the translation but, the colonials usually catch up eventually..hahahaha

Welcome to our world
Cheers
John


----------



## N4521U (Apr 26, 2013)

I moved here from the Colonies....... and it has just confirmed, you're all mad as hatters.

Now me...... I have the keys to the rooms.
Welcome aboard, watch them EGT's!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Now me...... I have the keys to the rooms.



No wonder.. here Bill working ...











and here Bill + BikerBabe during their blind date ...




And that's me... 






and our Admins ... 






Welcome to the Crazy Corner....


----------



## gunscatter (Apr 26, 2013)

I.... am pretty much lost for words *twitch*.

Edit: You know I sorta expected a... I dunno different? community? I haven't really been involved in any for a long time, the last one was Voogru's Natural Selection forums and that was AGES ago. Reddit doesn't count.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 26, 2013)

Natural Selection eh?

Well, you have fallen in with the best of the selection!
I guarantee it! It's why I have been in here for soo long, and don't intend on leaving.

***Hey, I just noticed, they've let me make more than 5,000 posts!!!!!! woohoo!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 26, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Natural Selection eh?
> 
> Well, you have fallen in with the best of the selection!
> I guarantee it! It's why I have been in here for soo long, and don't intend on leaving.
> ...


We cannot stop you, Bill. And you're still a newbe 

Welcome gunscatter from Hong Kong


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2013)

Bill , congrats on the nice counter..


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Admins, can you reset Bill's counter to 81 instead of 5081?


----------



## Readie (Apr 26, 2013)

N4521U said:


> I moved here from the Colonies....... and it has just confirmed, you're all mad as hatters.



But, Bill...you moved to another colony. Didn't you realise?
At least the Aussies have our Queen as head of state.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 26, 2013)

Readie said:


> But, Bill...you moved to another colony. Didn't you realise?
> At least the Aussies have our Queen as head of state.


Elton John?


----------



## N4521U (Apr 26, 2013)

Readie said:


> But, Bill...you moved to another colony. Didn't you realise?
> At least the Aussies have our Queen as head of state.



Oh geeez, I'm not gonna get started on the concept of a PM, who is Not an Aussie! she's Welsh, or a sissie GG..... even I could be a GG.

Paul, I forgot about EJ..... Good one!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 26, 2013)

Did I hear my name??

Welcome to the forums, don't worry about the noisey ones...it's the quiet ones you need to keep your eyes on...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 26, 2013)

Says Evel Knievel. Don't you have a handfull of oxy to take?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 26, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Says Evel Knievel. Don't you have a handfull of oxy to take?


LMAO!!

Yep, as a matter of fact!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 26, 2013)

Betcha 3 posts is the most posts he makes....we done run him away'd!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 26, 2013)

Somebody get him back!!!!


----------



## gunscatter (Apr 26, 2013)

It's called sleep, however you have not scared me yet. Though I did have an odd nightmare of a certain aircraft forum... At this point y'all just coming here for free "post counter +1".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2013)

Thorlifter said:


> Welcome to the forum. Admins, can you reset Bill's counter to 81 instead of 5081?



We did that one time to another member as a joke. We changed it from like 30,000 to 1. It did not go over too well...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 27, 2013)

G'day gunscatter and welcome from another of the ding bat colonials who escaped from the mother country.


----------



## gunscatter (Apr 27, 2013)

The sentiment here for a recently is that suddenly colonial times was great, everything ran smoothly until the Chinese came. Maybe sell us some more opium and start another war? It might remind us why we were a colony .


----------



## Marcel (Apr 27, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We did that one time to another member as a joke. We changed it from like 30,000 to 1. It did not go over too well...


that must have been the time you reset Lanc's posts from around 20000 or so. He's not been on ever since


----------



## N4521U (Apr 27, 2013)

In spite of my grandfathers association with the IRA back in the Old Days, pre WWI, it's good we haven't scared you ...... wait a minute. I take that back.


----------



## gunscatter (Apr 27, 2013)

I would find it hilarious if the post count get reset. It's not like you get extra access to other parts of the forum... Do you?


----------



## Readie (Apr 27, 2013)

'Oh geeez, I'm not gonna get started on the concept of a PM, who is Not an Aussie! she's Welsh, or a sissie GG..... even I could be a GG.

Paul, I forgot about EJ..... Good one! '

Elton John has more money than the Windsor's too !


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2013)

gunscatter said:


> I would find it hilarious if the post count get reset. It's not like you get extra access to other parts of the forum... Do you?



umm, no, its only around for those with fragile egos!


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome Gunscatter  ..from one IL2'er to another, it is the same reason; for a different A/C, that I originally ended up here  to which some would change that to 'trapped' here.. 
Can I ask, what is your version preference for IL2? 4.09m, 4.10.1, 4.11m (with hotfix), DBW 1.71, UP3 etc... 
Currently my own is IL2 1946 4.11m, although I have had DBW with Jetwar 1.2.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 30, 2013)

gunscatter said:


> I would find it hilarious if the post count get reset. It's not like you get extra access to other parts of the forum... Do you?


Yes. Yes you do. Secret stuff. Stuff I can't talk about. 
Give you a hint, though, some of it's about how Terry got his adversion to a certain Grumman aircraft. Has to do with his mum being frightened by an airplane while she was preggers with the old boy. I can't say any more just now, but there is a bit more on a certain swettish person. And some Aussies.
(You know how they are!)


----------



## Procrastintor (May 26, 2013)

For those with fragile egos? I'LL SHOW YOU A FRAGILE EGO!!! Oh, I mean hi... welcome to the totally non-crazy, not-at-all-cannibal, forum. *twitches*


----------



## Procrastintor (May 26, 2013)

Crap, just realized this is a month old. shhhhh ignore the last post.


----------



## N4521U (May 26, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> Welcome Gunscatter  ..from one IL2'er to another, it is the same reason; for a different A/C, that I originally ended up here  to which some would change that to 'trapped' here..
> Can I ask, what is your version preference for *IL2? 4.09m, 4.10.1, 4.11m (with hotfix), DBW 1.71, UP3 etc...
> Currently my own is IL2 1946 4.11m, although I have had DBW with Jetwar 1.2.*



Hey, wait just a darned minute! Do we allow Code talk in here. What's he gettin at? Should we recruit a code breaker? Should we inform Homeland Security? Uh oh!


----------



## Procrastintor (May 31, 2013)

I don't know, I think we should wack 'em... Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 1, 2013)

That's awful tough talk from someone who flies around with his drop tank on backerds!!!!!!!!

'Sides, he's not new, he's been here since April!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2013)

It's not backwards, should he reverse....


----------



## N4521U (Jun 1, 2013)

Perhaps a tailslide to intercept?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2013)

It's not backwards... it work in progress for a procrastinator.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 2, 2013)

It's not backwards, because it isn't a drop tank! IT'S A TOP SECRET MISSILE PROTOTYPE!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 2, 2013)

Marcel said:


> that must have been the time you reset Lanc's posts from around 20000 or so. He's not been on ever since



Yesp that was it. We put it back to what it actually was. He has not been back though. What a shame.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 2, 2013)

N4521U said:


> That's awful tough talk from someone who flies around with his drop tank on backerds!!!!!!!!
> 
> 'Sides, he's not new, he's been here since April!





I just noticed that!


----------

